# Transfering recordings after InstantCake/PtvNet



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi, 

I am running InstantCake and PtvNet on a new 500GB drive for a HR10-250 to replace the original 250 gb drive. Upon completion, I would like to copy all the recordings from the original drive to the new drive (after upgrading from 3.1.5.f to 6.3a or 6.3b if I ever get it). My current software level is 6.3a. 

I've studied these boards but have not found this solution. It looks like I can recover the recordings using MFSTOOLS but that looks like it copies over the whole kernel and everything which would probably kill all the enhancements. Please tell me if I'm wrong. If this would work, what are the command line arguments to mfsbackup? 

Instead of InstantCake/PtvNet, should I follow the procedure to replace 1 drive with another larger drive via the Weeknees interactive guide first and then use PtvNet to introduce networking and enhancements? 

I've got way too many recordings to dump. My wife will kill me if I do that. Any help on the order of these tasks would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think the original drive has to upgrade itself and its database to 6.3a.
After that, you can DD the mfs partitions. You may have rerun mfsadd.

It'd let original drive upgrade itself, and then use mfstools to do a piped backup.restore copy to the new drive, leaving instantcake out of things.


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

classicsat said:


> I think the original drive has to upgrade itself and its database to 6.3a.
> After that, you can DD the mfs partitions. You may have rerun mfsadd.
> 
> It'd let original drive upgrade itself, and then use mfstools to do a piped backup.restore copy to the new drive, leaving instantcake out of things.


I'm not very familiar with the "dd" linux command. Where are the recordings in the MFS? Can you give me an example "dd" command that would copy the recordings from the old disk to the new disk (make some assumption on drive letters)?
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Mack (Jul 20, 2004)

Steve, 

Were you able to find a solution to this? I am in a similar boat and need to find a way to recover recordings from an original drive and get them onto a new drive that was upgraded using PTVnet and Instantcake. 
Like you if I cannot port over those recordings my wife will be sore at losing her shows. 
I was hoping to figure a way to copy the orignal HDD to a spare 250Gb and apply PTVnet to that spare and then get it on the network and copy the shows to my pc. Then I could copy the recordings onto the new HDD after I had swapped out the spare/copy for the new upgraded drive. 
Let me know what you found. Maybe we can help each other out. 

Regards, 

Michael


----------



## SteveTrek (Aug 3, 2003)

Mike Mack said:


> Steve,
> 
> Were you able to find a solution to this? I am in a similar boat and need to find a way to recover recordings from an original drive and get them onto a new drive that was upgraded using PTVnet and Instantcake.
> Like you if I cannot port over those recordings my wife will be sore at losing her shows.
> ...


Short answer: Nope!
I have a standalone Panasonic DVD recorder. I spent several days offloading to DVD and then performed the upgrade. Upgrade went well but lost the recordings on the drive.


----------

